# Liverpool spider shops?



## Chilerose (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey, I live in Liverpool, and I'm finding it really difficult to find any reptile, obviously tarantula shops. Anywhere! I know of one in Walton vale, does anyone know of more? No matter where about in liverpool really- even southport way.. There must be more than one it's a big city! Tried google, yellow pages etc!


----------



## CrabbyPatty (Jun 9, 2010)

Stanley road pets the guy there sometimes has T's i got my curly from there. Also pets pantry and exotics on old swan. Another one is arts aquatics and animals, i think its called, thats in fazakerly.


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

2 of the best i can think of but there are more :

Lounge Room Lizards & Aquatics - Liverpool - L22 9QQ

http://www.repti-lisious.com/ ( website currently down but contact details still there )

and here's another one in blackpool that specialises in spiders e.t.c. :

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/shop-classifieds/616218-bugs-sticks-mantids-new-shop.html

good luck with your search :2thumb:


----------



## tenaciousace (Jan 25, 2010)

Forget stanley road. (Manny) Awful care of t's in there. Not a nice shop to say the least. Try warringtonpetsandexotics.com - reptiles, snakes, rabbits, hamsters, birds, animals, tortoise, pet shop, fish, lovely shop pet shop prices but well looked after.
:2thumb:
What are you after?


----------

